# Satin Nickle Finish- Durable?



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently picked up a 70 series Mk IV Gov't model in Satin Nickle. It's in very good to excellent condition. The local gun shop says oil it and put it away. I have read that the finish is not as durable as some. Can anyone shed light on the durability of the finish? I bought it because I wanted to shoot it but the sights are not too good and I hate the thought of oiling and storing it. Any thoughts on firing it?:buttkick:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

it is beautiful
wish they still produced them in 45acp rather just in 38 super
the nickel wears off est with holster wear
i would shoot it but store it in a well padded and smooth gun case
i would not sell it


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Bet that gun is very sharp lookin.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think that some people are mistaking satin nickel for the regular shiny nickel.

Satin nickel is rather tough and does not need to be babied the way a shiny nickel finish does.

To the OP, if you don't like the sights, safe or sell the gun don't alter it. 70 Series guns are getting harder and harder to find and the satin nickel is considered by some to be a rare finish.

I _had_ a pre series 80 Combat Commander and I wish I had never sold that gun.

For those that are unfamiliar with satin nickel, you can see a decent example below.










The Mustang on the bottom is satin nickel while the +II on top is stainless steel. As you can see the satin nickel has a matte finish.

Here's a better shot:










The satin nickel can be scratched, but it does not look like an eye sore like a regular nickel gun that has some scratches, it is very resistant to corrosion and grime, most gun powder reside will just wipe right off the frame and slide.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep. That's the finish. :smt033


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

I've had this one since I bought it new in 1979. I have carried it and shot it, and it shows no appreciable wear. I do take care of it and don't abuse it so it still looks pretty much like new.


----------

